# Upson, Ga bicolor male "Two Poodles"



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12032091









I have called the shelter. They have at least 3 GSDs there. The man said they were all nice temperaments and "adoptable." He also said that if pulled, I could have them speutered at Muscogee County rather than Upson County as the price here is $65 (includes microchip).
I can pull, temp hold for a reputable rescue.
I have not heard back from the shelter employee with the follow up information that I had requested.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Listed as a Mal/GSDX. Not the best picture but I don't see it.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Pretty sure he is a GSD, and the man I spoke on the phone with said GSD.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Not a mal. Not a poodle either!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I wonder who named him

Any rescues interested in these three????


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Anyone??


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If I were to pull this dog myself, and then adopt him out under the umbrella of our local organiztion, does anyone have recommendations how to go about finding funding for neuter, HW treatment etc?? I looked into IMOM and some others previously.
I had this problem last year with a foster dog.... Because I am not an "official" rescue I did not qualify for certain programs, and because the dog was not my personal dog, I did not qualify for the rest.
I hate to leave him (or the other 2 females at that shelter) there, when I think I could foster and find him a home. But I am wary of getting in over my head.


----------

